# OpenSSL



## dr-stein (30. März 2010)

Hallo liebe tutorialsler...

ich hoffe dass ich hier im richtigen Forum bin. Ich möchte gerne ein SSL-Zertifikat für meine Homepage erstellen. Dazu möchte ich gerne OpenSSL verwenden. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das mache... Könnt Ihr mir da Tipps geben? Weiss jemand wo ich eine Anleitung dafür bekomme? Ich habe bereits im Internet geschaut und das gefunden: 

http://www.online-tutorials.net/security/openssl-tutorial/tutorials-t-69-207.html

Aber so richtig verstehe ich das auch nicht. Hat das villeicht schonmal jemand gemacht? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus... Petra


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

*[OT] AW: OpenSSL*

Hi.





dr-stein hat gesagt.:


> ich hoffe dass ich hier im richtigen Forum bin. Ich möchte gerne ein SSL-Zertifikat für meine Homepage erstellen. Dazu möchte ich gerne OpenSSL verwenden.


Und das ganze möchtest du in C++ lösen? :suspekt:


dr-stein hat gesagt.:


> Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das mache... Könnt Ihr mir da Tipps geben? Weiss jemand wo ich eine Anleitung dafür bekomme? Ich habe bereits im Internet geschaut und das gefunden:
> 
> http://www.online-tutorials.net/security/openssl-tutorial/tutorials-t-69-207.html
> 
> Aber so richtig verstehe ich das auch nicht.


Was verstehst du denn daran nicht? Du mußt doch nur die Programme von OpenSSL für dein Betriebssystem installieren und entsprechend der Anleitung aufrufen.

Siehe auch http://www.werthmoeller.de/doc/microhowtos/openssl/

Gruß


----------



## dr-stein (30. März 2010)

Hi... 

ich habe ja gesagt, dass ich nicht weiss ob dass das richtige Forum ist. 

Ich habe mir jetzt das von openSSL heruntergeladen.
http://www.slproweb.com/download/Win32OpenSSL_Light-0_9_8m.exe

Dann habe ich das installiert. Jetzt habe ich im Startmenu folgendes:

Siehe Anhang

Nun habe ich aus deinem Link folgendes:


```
openssl x509 -in ca_cert.pem -out ca_cert.crt

<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
      AddType application/x-x509-ca-cert .crt
      AddType application/x-pkcs7-crl    .crl
</IfModule>

openssl req -new -keyout client-key.pem -out client-req.pem -days 365

openssl ca -policy policy_anything -config private/openssl.conf \
-out client-cert.pem -infiles client-req.pem

openssl x509 -in client-cert.pem -noout -text
openssl pkcs12  -nokeys -in cert.pem -export -out cert.pfx -name "Familie Schlüter"
openssl rsa -in server-rsa-key.pem > server-key.pem
openssl s_server -accept 443 -www
openssl s_client -connect hostname:443
```

Gruß, Petra

Bitte sehr... der Screenshot


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

dr-stein hat gesagt.:


> ich habe ja gesagt, dass ich nicht weiss ob dass das richtige Forum ist.


Und wie kommst du dann auf C++? Du weißt das das eine Programmiersprache ist? Hast du einfach gewürfelt?


dr-stein hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir jetzt das von openSSL heruntergeladen.
> http://www.slproweb.com/download/Win32OpenSSL_Light-0_9_8m.exe
> 
> Dann habe ich das installiert. Jetzt habe ich im Startmenu folgendes:
> ...


Und?! Jetzt weißt du nicht wie du Programm aufrufst, oder wie? Wo ist jetzt das Problem?

Gruß


----------



## dr-stein (30. März 2010)

Natürlich habe ich nicht gewürfelt. 

Ja... jetzt weiss ich nicht wie man das Programm öffnet!

Gruß Petra


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

*[OT] AW: OpenSSL*



dr-stein hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich habe ich nicht gewürfelt.


Aha, und wie kommt man dann auf C++ wenn man ein Zertifikat mit OpenSSL für eine Webseite erstellen möchte? Was hat das denn überhaupt mit Programmieren zu tun?


dr-stein hat gesagt.:


> Ja... jetzt weiss ich nicht wie man das Programm öffnet!


Je nachdem wo du OpenSSL installiert hast befindet sich auch die openssl.exe.

Du öffnest die Eingabeaufforderung und gibst den Pfad zu dem Programm ein und dann die Parameter.

Gruß


----------



## Maik (30. März 2010)

Moin,

hab den Thread mal im "Hosting & Webserver"-Forum untergebracht.

mfg Maik


----------



## dr-stein (30. März 2010)

Danke...

Leider weiss ich nicht, welche Parameter ich nun nehmen muss. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß, Petra


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

dr-stein hat gesagt.:


> Danke...
> 
> Leider weiss ich nicht, welche Parameter ich nun nehmen muss. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


Aber die Parameter bzw. die vollständigen Befehel stehen doch direkt in den HowTos drin. Warum machst du denn nicht einfach was da steht?

Hier ist noch eine etwas ausführlichere Beschreibung: http://www.heimpold.de/mhei/mini-howto-zertifikaterstellung.htm

Gruß


----------

